# Help me out



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys I'm in a bind here for some reason my stock recovery got flashed and I rebooted I need the newest clockwork flash able by Odin I had to barrow a computer with no internet so all this is being done on my girls phone please help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Can ur phone boot up? If so go to play store and download ez recovery and flash the recovery

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

If not ho here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30322218

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you when I posted I was in panic mode my gnex was in are checked bags tough to get to but I found that file and flashed all is well now thanks again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

